

Tell HN: Great new co-working space in LA: CoLoft + Lean Startups Meetup tonight - rksprst

I've been looking for a place to work in LA that is startup friendly for a few weeks and just found CoLoft last week. Wanted to post to let other members know about this place, they just opened up a few weeks ago.<p>The space is great to work at. I've been very productive here and met some cool people. There are two conference rooms you can use whenever you want, monitors (keyboards + mice) are provided so bring your laptop and dual monitor, there's free parking and its in a great area: 5 minutes from 3rd street promenade in Santa Monica.<p>They also host startup related events, there's a lean startup event here tonight at 6:30. You can see more events on the calendar on the coloft website.<p>Hope this is useful to someone!
======
rksprst
Clickable website link: <http://coloft.com/>

